# A Morgan and a Horse



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

this brought tears to my eyes. Roxy is so lucky to have you. <3
Lets see pictures of your new guy!!!


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

Here is the new guy:


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

Here is a picture of his eel stripe:


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

she is very nice welcome to the forum


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

This is Roxie with the neighbors horse in the back ground:


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

Today I rode Roxie around the arena without having led her first. I had a low jump set up, maybe 2 feet, in the middle that I haven't taken down yet and I remembered a technique I used back when Roxie and I did show jumping. When we used to approach a jump I would count the strides and say up when it was time to go over the obstacle. So I tried to see what she would do first over a single pole laying on the ground then over the jump. Roxie took to my old technique really well, my guess is she remembered it. I could hear the new horse, Salvador, outside calling to his new friend. 

After I got Roxie taken care of I decided to ride Sal for the first time. After taking a look at my saddle I knew it wouldn't fit him so I rode him bareback with Roxie's bridle that I readjusted. I quickly found out that trying to ride him at a trot is like riding on a jackhammer with hooves. I tried him at a canter which also needs work but it is better then the trot. He needs a lot of work before he is ready to have other things thrown at him. Today I noticed how close of a bond he and Roxie have already made. He shows Roxie to her feed pan before he goes to his own or he shows her where the pile of hay is. When I put him back in the pasture he ran over to her while at the same time making huffing noises, like he was telling her that he was coming. When Sal qmwent to graze he had his rump touching her side. It's like he knows that he needs to be her eyes.


----------

